# Switching to diamond food?????



## Flynn (Jan 15, 2013)

Our 17 week old GS is still having bouts of diarrhea. He continues to act normal, so I have determined he's not sick he just has a sensitive belly. He has been on purina pro plan puppy formula since he was born, and obviously needs a change. This is where we need your help, we spoke to another person that has one of our dogs sibling and they are feeding him diamond food with no issues. I read that there was a recall on diamond dog food in may. I am wondering if people recommend the diamond dog food or does anyone have any other suggestions?
Thank you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have fed alot of dog foods over the years and seem to always go back to Diamond. it's treated my dogs well, and I've never had an issue with it.

Yes there have been recalls, but there's been recalls with alot of otherfoods as well..

When switching do it slowly so as not to cause MORE diarhea..altho I admit I usually just go straight with a new food and have never had a problem, but some dogs DO,,so better to switch slowly..


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I have been using Diamond Naturals for over 2 years with no problems.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Have you ruled out Coccidia and Giardia? My German shepherds did not do well on Diamond Natural Lamb and Rice. Good luck.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

I have four dogs on Diamond's Premium Edge Skin and Coat. I just took Ellie to the vet last week and the vet said Ellie looks great. I have never had a problem with Diamond products.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

We have fed many different kibbles, and always go back to Holistic Select, in particular, the lamb.

We feed it to various GSD's and Malinois, and have found it is the best food across the widest spectrum, for a variety of dogs.

We feed it from puppy to adult.


----------



## Flynn (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for all the feed back, it is truly appreciated! We started with diamond lamb and rice for large breed puppy yesterday. We r starting for a few days with 25/75 and the will do 50/50 and then 75/25. He seems to be ok so far so I am hoping this was an easy fix! I again thank you all, I have not had a puppy in over 15 yrs and this is my first german shepherd! 
Thank you 
Flynn


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Costco (Kirkland) also has a line of kibble made by Diamond, and it's a really good food at a great price. My dogs have been on it for years and they've done great. I can't get too bent out of shape about recalls, since other companies have been recalled just as much.


----------



## Mace937 (Jan 23, 2013)

*diamond food*

i have been feeding all my dogs v Diamond maint food for 2 years i have had no problems all my dogs are healthy and love it


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dogs have been on the Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice, and the Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete and have been doing very well for over a year now. Never tried the lamb though. I have fed the puppy and they did ok on that as well.

I have looked at pro-plan and for the price, dollar to dollar, pound to pound, ingredient to ingredient, I think diamond naturals has much better ingredients and knocks the socks off it price-wise.


----------

